
Child porn suspect jailed indefinitely for refusing to decrypt hard drives - praneshp
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/child-porn-suspect-jailed-for-7-months-for-refusing-to-decrypt-hard-drives/
======
hatsunearu
Good to know that you can be jailed for exercising your 5th Amendment Right.

Maybe he's guilty, maybe he isn't--but he has a right to not incriminate
himself.

